# My boyfriend and I started a blog!



## girlscandance (Jul 9, 2009)

Which you might like very much.

www.presentinglouloutte.blogspot.com

It is a little like our diary. A little about my life, both the normal part, and the secret feedee part. You can expect tons of updates this summer, with lots of pictures and videos.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 9, 2009)

I love this photo, Loulou. Intimate slice of life that makes me wish I was right in that kitchen.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 9, 2009)

Do I spy some Stirrings drink mixer on the fridge? :batting:


----------



## katherine22 (Jul 9, 2009)

girlscandance said:


> Which you might like very much.
> 
> www.presentinglouloutte.blogspot.com
> 
> It is a little like our diary. A little about my life, both the normal part, and the secret feedee part. You can expect tons of updates this summer, with lots of pictures and videos.



charming photos on your blog. I love the high ceilings in your kitchen.


----------



## girlscandance (Jul 9, 2009)

Haha, unfortunately the Stirrings belongs to a room mate. The rum and Jack are ours though. Yum.

The ceilings are nice. Floor is a little crumbly, though


----------



## Tooz (Jul 15, 2009)

girlscandance said:


> Haha, unfortunately the Stirrings belongs to a room mate. The rum and Jack are ours though. Yum.
> 
> The ceilings are nice. Floor is a little crumbly, though



I love me some Stirrings


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 16, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I love me some Stirrings



What are Stirrings?


----------



## Tracii (Jul 16, 2009)

I loved the pic of your belly haging over the counter:wubu:.The dress is soo cute too.
The rustic look with the bricks showing is nice.
You two are really cute together BTW.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 17, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> What are Stirrings?



http://www.stirrings.com/


----------



## Tau (Jul 17, 2009)

So, fyi, i shall now be stalking you. Blog is all lovely, sweet and sexy hawtness


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 17, 2009)

Tooz said:


> http://www.stirrings.com/



Hmmm... So you say these are tasty?


----------



## Jezzebelle (Jul 18, 2009)

Sounds like a great plan. Yes, rum and coke is always a great choice.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 23, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Hmmm... So you say these are tasty?



I say they are tasty. I has the Blood Orange one in the fridge, great with sprite and some vodka.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 24, 2009)

GC your blog is ace!


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 26, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I say they are tasty. I has the Blood Orange one in the fridge, great with sprite and some vodka.



Was eyeing the Lemondrop, myself. :eat2:


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Jul 31, 2009)

Woah hot couple


----------



## girlscandance (Jul 31, 2009)

Woah, I missed all of the compliments! Thank you guys sosososo much. We've updated many times since I made this topic, so you have plenty of stuff to... stalk. Hah. You're the best.

Lou


----------



## Exuma (Aug 21, 2009)

Lots of new stuff over at presentinglouloutte.blogspot.com.

Strife. Upheaval. Pseudo-redemption. Snacks. Boobies. Videos. Haircuts. Cake. Meta-distractions. Tattoos. And one round belly.


----------

